# The RMA forum is Back!



## Arthur (Oct 31, 2003)

Okay, its up! The next incarnation of the old RMA forum is online and open for biz. 

The primary address is http://www.rmaforum.com

However, it can also be reached through any bookmarks to the old forum as well.

Id like to thank Bob Hubbard and martial talk for making our homeless period as comfortable as possible. Lets all try to keep the RMA forum here on martial talk alive as well. I also suggest visiting some of the other fine areas of martialtalk. There a re a lot of really great conversations going on around here. A while a go I started posting in some of the other areas, and have gotten to know some cool people.

Thanks,
Arthur
Rmaforum Site Admin


----------



## TAZ (Oct 31, 2003)

I would like to add my thanks to Martial talk to welcoming us with open arms... truly a reflection of the pure martial spirit..

I know have two tooth brushes..one here and one on the new board.....

Once again thank you.

Dave


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2003)

But don't be strangers!


----------



## jellyman (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh I'll be around, no worries


----------



## Clive (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm always lurking.

 :jediduel: 

If only for these smilies.


----------

